# Hi Folks



## RADAR (Oct 5, 2012)

Just joined  a While Back ,thought it was time to say hello

I'm 60yrs old been hitting the iron since i was 18, Thought i would hang around here if yall will have me.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2012)

RADAR, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2012)

*WELCOME !!         [60 is a good age]*


----------



## Z499 (Oct 5, 2012)

welcom


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 5, 2012)

Im 57  Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## 00lude (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome....


----------



## iSteroids (Oct 6, 2012)

welcome to ironmag

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

